# Ears up too early?



## geomeim27 (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m George from Greece,Europe .I got a solid black working line GSD named Irida.She is a female.She is about 1.5 month old and her ears are already fully erect as you can see in the picture .Most pups I’ve seen at that age have floppy ears .Should I be worried ?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If I were you I'd worry, if only just to teach you now that worry at any point serves no purpose at all! Your puppy's ears will be up and down over the next several months. Worry all you want, or don't, they'll be back up to stay soon enough...


----------



## geomeim27 (Mar 16, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> If I were you I'd worry, if only just to teach you now that worry at any point serves no purpose at all! Your puppy's ears will be up and down over the next several months. Worry all you want, or don't, they'll be back up to stay soon enough...


So you think it is normal for her age ?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

There is no normal for when ears stand and stay up. My pups ears were up from before 6 weeks. Stayed up, apart from a slight kink in one ear during teething which only lasted a day or two. Enjoy your pup, she's very cute.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My big-boy had the ear dance, down up floppy up. Now they are gorgeous. My gal-dog's ears when up and stayed up. They are also beautiful. 
We do tend to worry about our pups. So much can happen. On this issue you can relax.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

geomeim27 said:


> So you think it is normal for her age ?


 Absolutely! Without question your dog's ears will stand when they're ready...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No, you should be thrilled 🤩😍
She’s gorgeous!
Some lines have stronger ears that go up early and stay up.
Here is one example. My dog and his brothers, 6.5 weeks.










His dad’s litter, 5 weeks.


----------



## Jessdubsss (May 14, 2020)

My first pups ears were up (and never came down) at nine weeks. My newest addition just lifted both ears today (!!) for the first time at 12 weeks.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Very normal for working line pups... not every single, one but many tend to have ears go up early.


----------



## geomeim27 (Mar 16, 2021)

Update .she will be 2 months old in 5 days and suddenly one morning her right ear went floppy in the morning .vet said is “nothing to worry it is normal since cartilage is still very sensitive and she might have scratched it or something but no worries it will come back up eventually” .I asked if she could have broken it during play or something,vet said it is very very hard for the cartilage to brake only if you pull it very hard or something yet I’m still worried as a new dad 😂lol


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Luke the day we brought him home, just under 9 weeks old. They stayed up and although they did look goofy at times I’m kind of sad we never got to have the ”teepee stage”...


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

geomeim27 said:


> Update .she will be 2 months old in 5 days and suddenly one morning her right ear went floppy in the morning .vet said is “nothing to worry it is normal since cartilage is still very sensitive and she might have scratched it or something but no worries it will come back up eventually” .I asked if she could have broken it during play or something,vet said it is very very hard for the cartilage to brake only if you pull it very hard or something yet I’m still worried as a new dad 😂lol


They can go up and down when they're teething. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## MotherofZeus (Apr 12, 2021)

My Zeus's ears have been up for one week now and he is 11 weeks however, his brother of 11 weeks are not. They will come (or not) when they are ready. I have another dog in the house (not his brother) and they play and nip at each others ears. I prefer Zeus's ears remain up, so I discourage the other dog from that area for play and have no problem asking people not to touch his ears when petting. It's a natural thing for the GSD's ear to perk up, I am not sure what would be worrisome about it, but there is lots of good advice on this site for you.


----------

